# 1.4t cruze or the 1.5t malibu



## will21190 (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm in the market for a new car and was wondering which powertrain is better between the two ( as far as durability, ease of maintenance, etc..)
I know this is a Cruze website, but your unbiased answers will be appreciated.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Same engine, slightly longer stroke on the Malibu. 
6T35 Cruze transmission is smaller and lighter than the 6T40 in the Malibu, I don't think we really know anything about 6T35 durability yet.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Honest opinion here having test driven/compared both:

-The 1.5T is punchier at lesser throttle application due to the tune for low-end torque. Because of the longer stroke, it is also more rough and buzzy-feeling.

-The 1.4T in the Cruze moves the car with good authority when you dip your foot into the swell of mid-range torque from 2000-4000 RPM. It's one of the most refined 4 cylinders I've driven recently. At lower throttle openings, it tries to stay out of boost and shifts at low RPM for fuel economy.

The current Malibu uses a CVT for 19+ (have not driven one), and I LOATHE every CVT I've driven thus far. The 6T is a decent transmission if a bit jerky and indecisive sometimes in the 20-30 MPH range.

You can get a Premier Cruze for about the price of a mid-range Malibu with the 1.5T. The Cruze's interior feels more nicely put together for the price.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I have a 1.5T Malibu for a loaner right now. The 1.4T with a tune takes it to the cleaners. It's quieter too, this car sounds really buzzy inside, and not in the go fast way.

Not impressed with the drivetrain for the price of an LT Malibu.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I had a 2020 Malibu as a loaner when my 17 Cruze was in for service for about 2 months. I put about 2000 miles on it with a long trip, and it did fine, about 34MPG highway, and it was the 1.5T with CVT transmission. I normally don't care for the CVTs, but this one did not bother me. I had a 2019 Cruze 1.4T with CVT last June, and it was OK. No issues with it either. My wife did like the extra room in the Malibu, and it has a few additional features not available on Cruze. Also, no leather for the 2019 Cruze, if I recall correctly, at least not for the Diesel. 

I will say this, both engines seem a bit over worked for these cars, when compared to my 1.6L Diesel, or the 2.0l Diesel on my Cruze fleet.. yeah, I'm partial to Diesel, plus my average MPG beat the highway MPG for the 2020 Malibu, at about 44MPG, with highway in the mid 50's. 

Now, I could dream of a 1.6l diesel in a Malibu, that would be nice, but apparently only available in Korea!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MRO1791 said:


> I had a 2020 Malibu as a loaner when my 17 Cruze was in for service for about 2 months. I put about 2000 miles on it with a long trip, and it did fine, about 34MPG highway, and it was the 1.5T with CVT transmission. I normally don't care for the CVTs, but this one did not bother me. I had a 2019 Cruze 1.4T with CVT last June, and it was OK. No issues with it either. My wife did like the extra room in the Malibu, and it has a few additional features not available on Cruze. Also, no leather for the 2019 Cruze, if I recall correctly, at least not for the Diesel.
> 
> I will say this, both engines seem a bit over worked for these cars, when compared to my 1.6L Diesel, or the 2.0l Diesel on my Cruze fleet.. yeah, I'm partial to Diesel, plus my average MPG beat the highway MPG for the 2020 Malibu, at about 44MPG, with highway in the mid 50's.
> 
> Now, I could dream of a 1.6l diesel in a Malibu, that would be nice, but apparently only available in Korea!


The 19 Premier Cruzes still have leatherette seating, just not actual leather anymore.

If it's anything like the stuff in our VW, it's still a fine material.

I'd completely forgotten the fleet 19's got the CVT


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Agreed with the comment above, having had multiple '19 and '20 1.5T Malibu loaners now: the CVT is well-done. It works really well in roundabouts (we drive through a lot on the way to/from work) - it keeps the engine right in the torque curve and really makes them a blast, especially as the Malibu has a rather competent chassis, and is really light.

Really have always liked the Malibu - just a shame they killed the Hybrid, which was even better than the 1.5T, but got extremely good fuel economy - rated at 49 city, and was at least a second faster in 0-60 than the 1.5T.


----------



## will21190 (Dec 5, 2019)

I appreciate all the responses. To my understanding, Is the 1.4t of the Cruze the only engine of the two, made in America?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

will21190 said:


> I appreciate all the responses. To my understanding, Is the 1.4t of the Cruze the only engine of the two, made in America?


1.5 is built in Flint, MI


----------

